

Ask HN: What happened to jobs.usethesource.com?  - 27182818284

Hi,<p>Periodically I would check in on jobs.usethesource.com even when not looking for work. Before that, I used it when it was just usethesource.com. A while ago I noticed that the site was down. At the time I thought it was just a temporary disruption, but now I've realized that the site is <i>gone</i> gone and the associated Twitter account is also gone.<p>It is no big deal, but admittedly I'm a little curious as to what happened. Also, it was an Arc-based site, right? I vaguely recall it using the HN source code.
======
whichdan
I'm not sure exactly what happened, but there were hardly any posts on there
last I remember. That, and most jobs are posted in the monthly whoishiring[1]
thread now.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring>

